# Huber's Custom Tack



## j048 (Mar 25, 2015)

Has anybody had any experience with huber training saddles? This saddle was,suggested to me but I have never heard of this brand. I would love to here about there saddles!

Here is the one I found 
Training Saddles - Louisville, KY | Manta.com

Thank you for any info


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to recommend you pass on this saddle / brand. Any saddle can be used for training and the big D rings can be a detriment for resale as it's an extremely limited market. Many times it's what you can't see that quality has been cut. The term bullhide can mean anything. What you need to look for is a saddle with either a Ralide tree, a lighter well proven tree, or a wood tree either covered with rawhide or fiberglass. Stick with well known brands, Circle Y, Big Horn, American Saddlery, Simco etc. BTW many of the 30 yr old saddles of these makes are better than today's as the leather is a little thicker.


----------

